# Need help on a clone GX200 Please!



## GtWtNorth (Feb 5, 2014)

So, 2 years ago I got a chinese 3000 watt generator that had fallen off the back of a pickup (price was right $0). Some motor mounts were broken and the crankcase was cracked so oil leaked out quickly. So I bought a replacement clone 168F motor from fleabay (he is still selling them) 




Now I'm finally getting things together. Found out the shaft on the new engine was longer than the old one, so I swapped the old crankshaft into the new motor & put things back together. Everything was going well until I tried to start it, no go!

Tested spark, ok. Plenty of fuel, yes. Tried starting fluid, no go. So I checked the compression & it's showing only 30 lbs. on what should be a new engine. I even went so far as to loosen the valve rockers so the valves would remain closed & shot in some oil(Providing a completely sealed combustion chamber I thought), still only 30 lbs. compression!!!

What am I missing??? I really need some of your collective wisdom here.

Cheers
Paul


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Did you open the throttle when you tested the compression. Also, I am not sure, but if you make the intake valve not open, that aren't you actually blocking the air from getting in there? Wouldn't that result in lower compression?


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

To check compression both valves need to be 'working' and throttle wide open. If you were doing a leakdown test then yes both valves closed.

My guess is the cam timing is off, even with the marks lined up. Those clones change all kinds of stuff every year, even if its the same displacement and year.

Easy enough to get an idea if the cam timing is off. The valve overlap (time when intake is opening and exhaust closeing) should be very close to TDC.


----------



## GtWtNorth (Feb 5, 2014)

Yeah, I just realized that with the intake closed it can't take in air to compress! I guess I'll take off the head to check the internal condition & change the head gasket.
Maybe those engines he's selling are "new" seconds?


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

GtWtNorth said:


> Yeah, I just realized that with the intake closed it can't take in air to compress! I guess I'll take off the head to check the internal condition & change the head gasket.
> Maybe those engines he's selling are "new" seconds?


 Before you waste a head gasket try what I suggested.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Timing?


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm on Scrappy on this one. Make sure the overlap between intake and exhaust is very near tdc on the piston. The timing marks on the new camshaft gear may be wrong.

Maybe put your old camshaft in the new engine.


----------



## GtWtNorth (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks guys, I'll try your suggestions Scrappy. Maybe I can film the action and post that.
Cheers
Paul


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

+1 with a timing issue.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Another thing to check is the compression release. It's handy for pull starting but can be misleading when doing a compression test.

I'm not even saying yours has one just something to check into that might explain the low reading.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

clones do have that(compression release). and all 196cc clones use the same cam and timing marks but the 212cc ones are different


----------



## GtWtNorth (Feb 5, 2014)

Compression release... I've heard about it but don't think I've ever seen one. Where would I look, how does it work?


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

If the compression release was a problem, it would still start, that's whats it's for to make it easier to start.

Yes it would mess up a compression test with lower reading.


----------



## GtWtNorth (Feb 5, 2014)

So, i opened the "old" motor to investigate the compression release. 
First, a photo to show the crank/cam timing marks,









Then I added a quick video to Youtube to show how the compression release mechanism works on the exhaust valve of this engine (learned something new today, yay)


----------



## GtWtNorth (Feb 5, 2014)

Ok, close to a trip to the dump. I've checked dimensions & compared parts from both engines (they are the same), checked & rechecked the valve lash, done a quick lapping of the valves, checked & rechecked the timing & changed the head gasket. Compression still around 30 lbs. So I broke out the leakdown tester. That shows no leakage in the cylinder! So I'm beginning to suspect my old compression tester.
I guess the last step before I pitch the whole thing in the garbage is to use the compression tester on a known good engine. Wish me luck.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

No idea what gauge you are using, the ones that have a schrader valve in the end require a special low tension specific for compression gauges. If it was swapped with an ordinary tire valve it will give false low readings.

Does it feel like it has compression when you pull the cord slowly?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Maybe try an auto parts store loaner for comparison to see if it is the gauge and not the engine. Autozone, Oreilly, ... http://www.autozone.com/landing/page.jsp?name=loan-a-tool

Either way, still have the no start problem so I'm thinking it's something in the engine and not the gauge.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Does that engine have one of those Torch brand plugs? I'd try an appropriate NGK plug even though you say you see spark. Also on the starter fluid, did you try some directly in the sparkplug hole? I'd just use a dixie cup to drop a little gas in the plug hole and try with a new plug.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

use a bpr6es


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Or the same thing is also called a 7822 made by NGK
Didn't check the application, just going off 43128's recommendation :huh:


----------



## GtWtNorth (Feb 5, 2014)

Finally, it's alive! After a lot of head scratching, I swapped out the camshaft & the compression went up to normal. Now I have the crankshaft & camshaft from the old motor in the new block. Strange, but I'm not gonna question it.
Got it all back together & started her up, darned if it doesn't overspeed like crazy!
Pull it apart & reset the governor levers.
Closed it up & filled her with oil, only to find the crankcase cover leaks like crazy! Cracks around the mounting bolts.
Get another cover on fleabay. Close her all up and FINALLY she works properly.

I guess this was just one of those projects that I should have never started, jinxed from the beginning. Time to fire up Kijiji, sell her off and be thankful for the knowledge gained.
Thanks again for all your help & suggestions.


----------

